# Church Hill Hunt Club (McIntosh County) PICS (CLUB IS FULL)



## DeerSlayer1 (Mar 14, 2016)

Church Hill Hunting Club is a family oriented club looking for 2 members for the 2016-2017 season. We are located just outside of Townsend GA, between Brunswick and Savannah. The property is just over 1000 acres and has a good mix of pines, hardwoods, and cypress drains. The property has an abundance of deer and turkey on it. The membership will be capped at 9 for this year. The membership is $1150 for new members and then a $1000.00 thereafter for returning members. There is a well-established campsite with power and water hookups for trailers.  All box stands and ladder stands that are put in the woods are considered to be club stands for everyone’s use.  They are used on a first come first served basis. We use a pin/out system for the stands.  Climbers can be used anywhere on the property as long as they are placed at least 300 yards from any other stand. Four wheelers can be used on the property to access the stands and to retrieve game.  Moderate alcohol consumption is allowed in the evenings as long as you don’t disturb the other club members. The majority of our members are from Florida; however, we will accept someone from Georgia as long as they live at least 2 1/2 hours from the club. For more information, or to schedule a viewing of the property you can contact Kyle Blakney (President) @ 912-258-1998 or Gene Williams (Vice President) @ 321-303-1248.  You can PM me and I will send you copy of the rules if needed.


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Apr 20, 2016)

This is a great club guys with lots of deer and no drama!!!!


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Apr 20, 2016)

If you're interested in seeing the club and meeting some of the members, we will be at the club next weekend (April 28th - May 1st).  Come and take a look. You will not be disappointed!!


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Okay were down to one spot left.  Hurry before it's gone!!!  Great club with power, water, and camper spots with hook ups.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 20, 2016)

Good looking bucks for that part of the world!


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (May 2, 2016)

Thanks BuckyT.  This is a beautiful piece of property with some outstanding bucks on it!!! It's a diamond in the ruff so to speak even though it is in the costal SE part of Georgia. Additionally, by putting the pictures on there it shows people what we have walking around on it.


----------



## Silver Britches (May 2, 2016)

DeerSlayer1, do y'all have problems with deer dogs getting onto the property in that area?

Best of luck this year.


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (May 2, 2016)

Just FYI, we may take two people if we find the right individuals. So, if you have a friend and you feel that you meet our criteria, please don't hesitate to call or PM me.


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (May 2, 2016)

Occasionally, we have a stray house dog or two that ventures through the property, but does not cause a problem.  Furthermore, there has only been one incident where we had a hunting dog stray on to our property, but it was rectified very quickly with the owner of the dog!!!


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (May 9, 2016)

We still have 1 possibly 2 openings for the right person/people.  This is a great club guys! Come and take a look and the property will speak for itself.  I assure you that you will not be disappointed!!!


----------



## DeerSlayer1 (Jun 21, 2016)

Okay, one of our new prospects could not come up with the money for the lease so we still have one or possibly two openings.  Technically, we only have one opening, but would be willing to take two if you have a friend that you hunt with.


----------

